# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  Конкурс "Интеллект"

## JAHolper

Правила простые. *Вам нужно ответить на вопрос и одновременно задать свой вопрос.*  Повторять вопросы разрешается. Одно сообщение должно содержать один ответ и один вопрос (иначе оно не считается).
Если на ваш вопрос никто не ответит в течение недели, то вы становитесь победителем.
Если на ваш вопрос был правильный ответ, то вы должны написать кто первым на него ответил.
Ответ на вопрос вы должны суметь доказать (при необходимости), сославшись на источник.

Победитель получает 5000 рублей.

P.S. Вы станете победителем только если участники не будут сомневаться в корректности вашего вопроса и ответа на него.

*Вопрос:* Какие окна на данный момент наиболее популярны?

----------


## AKON

> Какие окна на данный момент наиболее популярны?


Из ПВХ профиля? 

Повар спрашивает у повара: -Какова твоя профессия?

----------


## JAHolper

правильно, *AKON*

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Из ПВХ профиля? 
> 
> Повар спрашивает у повара: -Какова твоя профессия?


повар


Какие разновидности грузоподъемных кранов бывают?

----------


## AKON

> Какие разновидности грузоподъемных кранов бывают?


Тут кагбэ несколько ответов 
кран-балка, рельсовые и прочее гавно которое я должен был учить)

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Тут кагбэ несколько ответов 
> кран-балка, рельсовые и прочее гавно которое я должен был учить)


видно совсем не учил, таких нету

----------


## AKON

> видно совсем не учил, таких нету


боюсь тебя огорчить, но к сожалению такие существуют)

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> боюсь тебя огорчить, но к сожалению такие существуют)


они называются по другому

----------


## AKON

если я начну цеплять профессиональное, то думаю что ты будешь в ступоре))

----------


## JAHolper

> повар
> 
> 
> Какие разновидности грузоподъемных кранов бывают?


Ответ: Стреловые краны, мостового типа, с несущими канатами, штабелёры; стационарный, радиальный, переставной, самоподъемный, быстромонтируемый, передвижной =)

*Вопрос:* Кто придумал :-) ?

----------


## SDS

*JAHolper*, 
А ты на каком факультете обучаешься?

----------


## SDS

*JAHolper*, <кто придумал>
ПромАтомНадзор

----------


## JAHolper

> *JAHolper*, 
> А ты на каком факультете обучаешься?


на радиотехническом)

Ждём подтверждение правильности ответа от Mr_Vinni или новые варианты ответа на его вопрос. =)

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Ответ: Стреловые краны, мостового типа, с несущими канатами, штабелёры; стационарный, радиальный, переставной, самоподъемный, быстромонтируемый, передвижной =)
> 
> *Вопрос:* Кто придумал :-) ?


Правильно, только добавь "Козлового типа"

----------


## JAHolper

Вообще, если верить википедии, их там много всяких... Только ты же не спрашивал все)

Напомню действующий вопрос:



> *Вопрос:* Кто придумал :-) ?

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Вообще, если верить википедии, их там много всяких... Только ты же не спрашивал все)
> 
> Напомню действующий вопрос:


Я придумал

----------


## JAHolper

не =)

----------


## kalita

Тренеру сборной Англии по футболу Фабио Капелло предлагали перейти в миланский "Интер". Но, по словам одного из репортеров, у него было более шести веских причин остаться тренером сборной Англии.

Назовите хотя бы одну

----------


## .29

> Кто придумал :-) ?


Scott Fahlman.

Калита задала вопрос.

----------


## JAHolper

> Scott Fahlman.


Верно.

Действующий вопрос:



> Тренеру сборной Англии по футболу Фабио Капелло предлагали перейти в миланский "Интер". Но, по словам одного из репортеров, у него было более шести веских причин остаться тренером сборной Англии.
> Назовите хотя бы одну

----------


## НЯВЕДАЮ

НЯВЕДАЮ!
Как зовут президента Беларуси?

----------


## JAHolper

> Тренеру сборной Англии по футболу Фабио Капелло предлагали перейти в миланский "Интер". Но, по словам одного из репортеров, у него было более шести веских причин остаться тренером сборной Англии.
> 
> Назовите хотя бы одну


один из шести миллионов фунтов стерлингов

*Вопрос:*
Я Боря. Неуклюжий, но обаятельный. Учусь в хореографическом училище Большого Театра. Люблю современную музыку и мечтаю танцевать с самой красивой девочкой в классе. Как зовут моего отца?

----------


## JAHolper

Куда *kalita* делась, надо чтоб написала был ли правильный ответ на её вопрос :\

----------


## kalita

> Куда *kalita* делась, надо чтоб написала был ли правильный ответ на её вопрос :\


Извиняюсь за пропажу. Ответ верный.

----------


## JAHolper

Отлично =)
Значит в силе мой вопрос:

Я Боря. Неуклюжий, но обаятельный. Учусь в хореографическом училище Большого Театра. Люблю современную музыку и мечтаю танцевать с самой красивой девочкой в классе. Как зовут моего отца?

----------


## kalita

> Отлично =)
> Значит в силе мой вопрос:
> 
> Я Боря. Неуклюжий, но обаятельный. Учусь в хореографическом училище Большого Театра. Люблю современную музыку и мечтаю танцевать с самой красивой девочкой в классе. Как зовут моего отца?


Барышников?

----------


## kalita

Холпер, правильно аль как?

Пы сы задам вопрос пока не забыла)
Школьнику-троечнику может показаться, что это несуществующее растение должно иметь высоту чуть меньше метра.
Вопрос: Назовите растение и причины заблуждения школьника.

----------


## JAHolper

Правильно. А вопрос надо сразу задавать.



> Пы сы задам вопрос пока не забыла)
> Школьнику-троечнику может показаться, что это несуществующее растение должно иметь высоту чуть меньше метра.
> Вопрос: Назовите растение и причины заблуждения школьника.


Растение триффид. А заблуждался, так как название пошло от английского "three feet", что можно перевести как "три фута" - это чуть меньше метра.

*Вопрос:*
В какой стране столица расположена на одноимённой реке?

----------


## kalita

> Вопрос:
> В какой стране столица расположена на одноимённой реке?


Вологда

Астрономы открыли множество планет, вращающихся вокруг различных звезд.
*Вопрос*: В этой звездной системе число планет различается от того, где отвечают на этот вопрос. Где черта, за которой правильный ответ меняется?

----------


## JAHolper

Я так понял мой ответ правильный?
А Вологда - это город. =)

----------


## kalita

> Я так понял мой ответ правильный?
> А Вологда - это город. =)


Да, правильный. Ой, не досмотрела - может Янгон?

----------

